# Best Flat Pedals for Large Feet, Heavy Rider?



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm 215 lbs. and wear a size 13. Looking for a good set of flats to replace my Kona Wah Wahs. I like the Wah Wahs, but want a bigger platform.

I was going to get the Wah Wah II PPs, but I've seen way too many anecdotes about them braking within a few months, even from non-Clydes. 

Has anyone had good luck with other plastic pedals? I like the weight, price, and that they slide off rocks, but not sure if they're durable enough for big riders.

If not plastic, have you had good experience with any large platform metal pedals? Right now, the aluminum Wah Wah IIs and Chromag Scarabs are top of my list...


----------



## bim6180 (Sep 7, 2017)

mpcremata said:


> I'm 215 lbs. and wear a size 13. Looking for a good set of flats to replace my Kona Wah Wahs. I like the Wah Wahs, but want a bigger platform.
> 
> I was going to get the Wah Wah II PPs, but I've seen way too many anecdotes about them braking within a few months, even from non-Clydes.
> 
> ...


I'm a fully satisfied Wah Wah 2 composite user. I personally have never heard about way way 2 breaking. I had one hard fall going downhill that bent the actual pedal axle, and the pedal itself is perfectly fine. Replaced the axle, and good as new. I also have my share of pedal strike here in rocky new england. Pedal is still strong after almost a year of constant use. When the pedal breaks (who knows if it ever happens at this rate), i'll get another one.

I'm also size 13 shoes, and wah wah 2 is the best bang for the your buck at $50. If you're not crazy about composite, then get the wah wah 2 aluminum version. same pedal, different materials.

I tried RF chester, but it feels way too small for my size 13 shoes.


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the input! At $50 I am inclined to just buy a pair and hope for the best. Good to hear at least one other big dude who hasn't broken them in a year.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

At 215 you're one of the lighter riders around here, and pedals are one of the least mentioned on the extensive list of 'stuff we break around these parts'. If it's not being broken and posted about in this forum, you're probably OK.


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

with big feet check how far out they are from the crank arms. I had to get extenders for mine so my heel would not hit the crank arm. I ride clipless however and I have really big feet. 16-17.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Harriers. Check amazon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Check these out. Pedaling Innovations Catalyst. 
https://pedalinginnovations.com

I'm planning to give them a try on the bike I'm shopping for now. Have heard good things from others that have them.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I wear size 13 and run Oneup composite pedals. They're big enough and I have no complaints.


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

cobi said:


> Check these out. Pedaling Innovations Catalyst.
> https://pedalinginnovations.com
> 
> I'm planning to give them a try on the bike I'm shopping for now. Have heard good things from others that have them.


I found these highly recommended too, but they're not that wide at 95mm compared to a few other options and it's width that the units with big hooves are after


----------



## hippymtnbkr (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm a size 13 and have been using Pedaling Innovations Catalyst. they are expensive, but feel nice. Have been using them for 3 years now. I have chesters on my road/gravel bike. I'm 270, and they hold up well on that bike. But they don't seem to see the abuse a MTB sees


----------



## hairymuffin (Nov 12, 2018)

Im 270, and I have the crankbrothers stamp pedals- wide version. Great for big feet, big dudes


----------



## rian4224 (Jul 31, 2017)

azimiut said:


> with big feet check how far out they are from the crank arms. I had to get extenders for mine so my heel would not hit the crank arm. I ride clipless however and I have really big feet. 16-17.


What shoes do you have? I'm 16-17 as well and have a heck of a time finding clipless shoes (and flat pedal shoes.)


----------



## azimiut (Feb 21, 2014)

Sidi pro carbon mega. I forgot the model. I got them cheap from a LBS that had them on the shelf new but no box. Size 53.


----------



## brainbckt (Dec 30, 2003)

Deity TMACs.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

brainbckt said:


> Deity TMACs.


My Harriers are slightly bigger but the Dietys are works of art.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Frogwood (Mar 23, 2019)

Delete


----------



## Frogwood (Mar 23, 2019)

brainbckt said:


> Deity TMACs.


I agree Deity TMAC only a few rides but I have a size 15 and am about 295 so far so good just watch out for the pins on the pedals or you will have some unwanted shin/leg surgery haha


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

hairymuffin said:


> Im 270, and I have the crankbrothers stamp pedals- wide version. Great for big feet, big dudes


Second that. 260lbs. Lock your foot in really well


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Spank Spikes. Nice large platform and the thin profile in conjunction with a thin soled shoe allows you to lower your saddle a little, a huge benefit to long legged guys.


----------



## mdpknop (May 20, 2020)

I'm 120kg, 195cm Feet size US15/UK13 54 years young. Newish to MTB scene, not new to the engineering challenges a large rider places on bike equipment. In the last two weeks I have had two pedal axles break on me, one from either of my two MTB's. The first to break was the wide version of the Crank Brothers Stamp 2. This broke on the face of a jump, and did not end well. Luckily for me I do not do jumps where I get a lot of air. I immediately replaced these with a set of Shimano XT's, wide version, because I have then on my other MTB and had no problems with them before. As luck would have it, when out riding on the spare MTB (because my regular MTB dropper post was in for a warranty claim- probably weight related as well), and my XT pedal broke its axle at the end where the bearing pretension lock nuts are. This was on a normal ride on the road with my wife.

I don't feel that I "shred" my bikes and as a result put a lot of additional mechanical strain because my skill levels do not allow that. Any suggestions as to a robust set of pedals.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Shimano definitely not for us big guys.

Taking our a stamp 2 sounds like your landings need some work. May want to look at bmx/dirt jump pedals.

I just got oneup pedals, best I have found for big feet. How much abuse they take will take a bit of time though.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mdpknop (May 20, 2020)

tigris99 said:


> Shimano definitely not for us big guys.
> 
> Taking our a stamp 2 sounds like your landings need some work. May want to look at bmx/dirt jump pedals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. My landings are fine as I do not get much air at all and have never had a rough landing, other than after the pedal axle broke. Maybe just a dud set of Stamp's.

Will be interested to hear how you experience the oneup pedals.

Is there any particular reason you say the Shimanos are not for us bug fellas?


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

245lb's hear...

Re, flats - I usually go some cheap knock offs.

They're easy to service and cheap to replace.

Majority of time I ride SPD's.

Shimano XT Trail and XT Race.

I like moderate sized jumps/drops.

The only thing I've felt might go, on a rough landing are my ankles 

Size 12.5 US hoof.

Sent from my HD1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Shimano because they focus on weight. They arent bad but I have tried theirs and i know of a couple other big guys that have bent the spindles without doing anything big. Not heard of any breaking, but bending.

CBs haven't ever broken for me, but I eat the bearings out of them. But that was the days of 50/50s being the big thing for platforms.

Raceface Chester's I like except actual contact of platform isnt that great for the size. One up I went with due to reputation and the fact the actual contact patch is the entire pedal. So far I love them but time will tell on durability. I usually dont keep pedals more than 2-3 seasons because a spindle break is painful and I'm not in my 20s anymore. Part of why I go composite instead of alloy. Cheaper, seem tougher and less shock through my feet.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

jeremy3220 said:


> I wear size 13 and run Oneup composite pedals. They're big enough and I have no complaints.


Btw...I take this back. After trying out a few different pedals I realized how much I had to readjust my foot on the OneUps and they occasionally rolled under my feet. This is due to the slightly convex profile. I'm on Stamp 7's now which I greatly prefer.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I've used the OneUp Components pedals and they feel pretty wide when compared to Race Face Chesters. I also use ANVL pedals they definitely feel wide for me. Prior to getting my ANVL pedals, I used to hunt around my flat pedal to find my foot position. Since I started using ANVL pedals, my foot position is just right every time I get on the bike.


----------



## jquackjr (Oct 11, 2010)

for what it is worth.
Geared up I top 295. I do not do big jumps/bike parks etc.
I have been on catalyst pedals for last 2 years. No mechanical problems, have not had ot rebuild any of the three pairs I have on bikes. they have just started selling an XL set as well. Have had some of my fellow riders try them and really liked them.

I will never go back to clip in pedals and I think these have helped my riding and climbing and have been very durable

http://pedalinginnovations.com/


----------



## Blathma (May 13, 2020)

Been using fooker, size 14 wide shoe. 
They have a couple different flavors, full bearing etc... 
Cost effective, and available via Amazon. 

I upgraded my old cruiser with new crank and pedals and threw a pair on there too, unscrewed the studs though.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

The biggest pedal I found is the Catalyst pedal by Pedaling Innovations. I bought a set, I really like them.


----------



## CO-Clyde (Jan 30, 2010)

My favorite are Crank Bros Stamp in Large. I have 7s but wouldn’t hesitate to go with the 2s or 3s if money was an issue.


----------



## Freddy_G (Jul 27, 2016)

CO-Clyde said:


> My favorite are Crank Bros Stamp in Large. I have 7s but wouldn't hesitate to go with the 2s or 3s if money was an issue.


I second this!

Had the WahWah 2's before they died in a crash and I got the Stamp 7 large (alu) instead.

My impression is that the WahWah's almost have too much grip! Which makes it hard to move your feet. Still a huge amount of grip with Stamp 7's, but I found them more useable.


----------



## bigaloha (Jul 23, 2013)

At 335, I'm running the saint mx80 from shimano. Nearly bomb proof. Im riding in bike parks and then some pseudo downhill and then plenty local singletrack. 

I read above someone was using pedal extenders. I used to use them on a narrower bike and it changed the way I pedaled, however I had more pedal strikes. Something to consider as especially is you have a wide foot. There is a balance on the pedal body's distance from the actual crank arm that is personal preference. 

Someone above also used the Spank Spike....great pedal, awesome grab but its mount point is very close to crankarm(s). I read the Spank needs service right away. Im on 140 miles and they are just maintenance free other than a dusting and light wash here and there. 

The Mx80 Saints area a perfect balance of indestructible versus clearance. Heavy though. If you can find the new versions GM something or rather. The Large stamps are also nice but I found myself striking more often on tight switchbanks...maybe its my attack angle also?


----------



## mpcremata (Jan 27, 2018)

Got an email for this thread and figured I'd update. Kona Wah Wah 2 composites have been great. Super wide platform, slim profile, sticky, and the composite makes them slide over rocks way better than the metal ones I had before. Highly recommend for anyone with big feet.


----------



## Tahoe31 (Aug 20, 2020)

I'm 6'7" 330lbs, I ride a BMC Alpenchallenge on mostly road. For a big fat guy, i was getting decent. 2-3 25+ miles and 1000 foot elevation rides a week. Monthly 60 milers. Until I crashed. Not too serious but on a small hill I sheared the pedal off clean at the spindle. Gears impaled the side of right knee. 
I'm on a MTB forum because (it'll be my next bike&) I need a pedal with a stronger spindle on my current bike. Bike shop had set me up with a spacer as I was developing some IT band and knee pain. The slightly wider stance definitely helped, but apparently was a weaker set up.

I was recommended the Shimano saint by the REI shop guys, but... they were gun shy. In my experience, most lighter, fit riders can't imagine the torque and force we can put on our bikes. I have no ego about it at 44yo, but I do make 6'4" 250lb guys look small. I'll spare the details but that wreck was almost Really bad. I just want to learn about pedals so my setup is safer.

Even when I find the right product, do I need to accept replacing well before their shelf life should be done? I had got a tune up Two weeks before the wreck and it checked out fine. I don't know how to anticipate when the metal inside the spindle is on the verge of failing.

I appreciate any info. I got 50 lbs to lose and that wreck was pretty disheartening with how much progress I lost. Thanks



bigaloha said:


> At 335, I'm running the saint mx80 from shimano. Nearly bomb proof. Im riding in bike parks and then some pseudo downhill and then plenty local singletrack.
> 
> I read above someone was using pedal extenders. I used to use them on a narrower bike and it changed the way I pedaled, however I had more pedal strikes. Something to consider as especially is you have a wide foot. There is a balance on the pedal body's distance from the actual crank arm that is personal preference.
> 
> ...


----------



## brawlo (Mar 13, 2012)

Tahoe31 said:


> I'm 6'7" 330lbs, I ride a BMC Alpenchallenge on mostly road. For a big fat guy, i was getting decent. 2-3 25+ miles and 1000 foot elevation rides a week. Monthly 60 milers. Until I crashed. Not too serious but on a small hill I sheared the pedal off clean at the spindle. Gears impaled the side of right knee.
> I'm on a MTB forum because (it'll be my next bike&) I need a pedal with a stronger spindle on my current bike. Bike shop had set me up with a spacer as I was developing some IT band and knee pain. The slightly wider stance definitely helped, but apparently was a weaker set up.
> 
> I was recommended the Shimano saint by the REI shop guys, but... they were gun shy. In my experience, most lighter, fit riders can't imagine the torque and force we can put on our bikes. I have no ego about it at 44yo, but I do make 6'4" 250lb guys look small. I'll spare the details but that wreck was almost Really bad. I just want to learn about pedals so my setup is safer.
> ...


What road pedals did you break?

I've ditched my VP pedals as they've issued a recall on them. They haven't issued a recall here in Oz (although GiantAU has recalled their rebadged ones) and are not answering any of my attempts to make contact. I've currently moved to Crank Bros Stamp 1s and find them fine and actually larger platform than my VPs. I also have a set of Stamp 7s in reserve. I am aware of many breaking their CB axles so that has an element of fear in the back of my mind, although I don't go too crazy and the vast majority of my riding is XC, so I kind of think that I'm ok, but there is that little birdy in the back of my mind saying "LOOK OUT". Over in the Taival thread the TAG T1 pedals were highly recommended so I'm having a look at them and I might get a set and ditch my CB pedals while they're in good condition.


----------



## Tahoe31 (Aug 20, 2020)

Mine were a Crank Brother’s Stamp. Not sure about the model but they look like a 7


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Freddy_G said:


> I second this!
> 
> Had the WahWah 2's before they died in a crash and I got the Stamp 7 large (alu) instead.
> 
> My impression is that the WahWah's almost have too much grip! Which makes it hard to move your feet. Still a huge amount of grip with Stamp 7's, but I found them more useable.


Ditto (x2, 1 for each bike)


----------



## Alex (May 1, 2004)

I'm around 210lbs and size 12UK, which I think is 13US. I had some bad slips on DMR V8's when I naively installed longer pins which I now know means less grip not more (depending on shoe soles) - my fault, not the V8's, but eventually they wore out. I now use Nukeproof Horizons, standard version not Sam Hill signature, and I'm very happy with them, they feel secure underfoot.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

DrDon said:


> My Harriers are slightly bigger but the Dietys are works of art.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have the TMACs now and actual contact surface of the TMACs is larger. Plus, the Harriers tend to self destruct.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## theMISSIONARY (Apr 13, 2008)

Alex said:


> I'm around 210lbs and size 12UK, which I think is 13US. I had some bad slips on DMR V8's when I naively installed longer pins which I now know means less grip not more (depending on shoe soles) - my fault, not the V8's, but eventually they wore out. I now use Nukeproof Horizons, standard version not Sam Hill signature, and I'm very happy with them, they feel secure underfoot.


I use DMR v12's(two sets Hardtail and Dual sus) with longer pins and with the 510's they do grip more.....but then i am 268 lbs(122kgs) :skep: and only a UK9(US size 10)

my gravel bike has Time Atac dh pedals but those are clips


----------

